# New Member



## Kandee (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello I am a new member. I am planning on relocating from US to Portugal in 2016. I have savings to last 2 years and will then take early social security. Has anyone done this recently? Tips? Thank you!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Kandee. You will find many of your questions already answered. If you use the search facility provided and pop in MOVING TO PORTUGAL FROM US you can pull up a lot of information


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Kandee, we relocated here from pa, USA in April, happy to help with any questions.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Kandee said:


> Hello I am a new member. I am planning on relocating from US to Portugal in 2016. I have savings to last 2 years and will then take early social security. Has anyone done this recently? Tips? Thank you!lane:lane:lane:


Hello & welcome to the forum.

Can I ask what you mean by "early social security"?


----------

